# Nvidia 9000GT ?



## softe

I heard something about a gforce nvidia 9000 GT that will knock out socks off, is this something true or a myth or what? i couldest find much on google, anyone?


----------



## Shane

nah i doubt it,they have a 9800GTX,9800GT,9600GT


----------



## Tacofreak

I have a 9600 GT and it rocks


----------



## Cleric7x9

spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Intel_man

9600 GT knock out socks off? WTF?


----------



## Respital

Intel_man said:


> 9600 GT knock out socks off? WTF?



More like GTX280 knock socks off.


----------



## tossy

I have 9800GTX and its works good ...


----------



## ameyo

GF 9800 GTX 512MB DDR3 256bit PERFECT


----------



## softe

tossy said:


> I have 9800GTX and its works good ...



so they never came out with a 9000 GT?


----------



## diduknowthat

softe said:


> so they never came out with a 9000 GT?



Nope, nvidia never makes the x000 cards. Think about it, all the way back to the 5 series, it's always x200, x400, x500, x600, x800.


----------



## Turbo10

nothing sock-knocking about the 9600GT, pretty bog standard cheap card, you're best getting a 9800GT at the least


----------



## linkin

you guys just bumped a year old thread.


----------



## Turbo10

lol i was just answering a thread that was on the first page of the sub-board thing XD


----------



## ganzey

lol, about a year ago it wasnt too bad of a video card


----------



## Gooberman

Actually the OP bumped his old thread lol


----------

